# I know this is sooo anoying but....



## dani (Jun 14, 2006)

has any 1 got any ideas of how to put on weight and keep it on i have IBS and most things make my belly a bit crazy!! We plan to have IUI later this year but i need to keep my weight up as i just border being under weight and wont be given treatment if i fall below that! Soo other than just eating chocolate which Im doing any other helpful suggestions? 
Good luck every 1 xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

would it be worth going to your GP and ask to see a dietician explaining why etc who maybe can help you with some advice.

Best of Luck


----------



## dani (Jun 14, 2006)

sounds like a good idea, im pretty sure fibre is a big no for me tho, my doc is great but her only advice is to eat crapy foods which to be honest i dont want to do i want to be healthy loads of chocolate cant be good for me even if i am little, i will talk to the clinic in a few weeks and see if they can offer any advice


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Dani,

I watched a program last week called downsize me!  I know, I know, it's crap TV, but I am kind of obsessed with seeing how others lose weight, even though I know the real answer is more exercise and don't eat so much.  

Anyway, I digress, the program last week was about a couple in Australia and he was overweight and she was underweight and funnily enough the cure for both of them was the same thing, Lot's of exercise and lots of fresh vegatables and only healthy fat foods.  ALso, no processed food, because they all contain lot's of salt and saturated fats which are bad for us all, so that means that you'll have to start cooking everything from scratch.      The girl in the program was also eating lots of chocolate to try and keep her weight up, but it didn't work at all.  They told her she had to stop eating the high fat and high sugar snacks as that was making things worse and that the only way to increase her weight was to exercise and gain some muscle and eat healthy food.  And at the end of the program she looked great and had gained weight and said she felt much better.

So sorry to be the bearer of bad news but I am afraid that you'll just have to join us fatties down the gym. Look on the bright side, at least you'll look good in the gear.  

Oh, yes another thing you could try, (as well as the exercise) my DP has also been building up whilst I have been slimming down and he takes these protein drinks which are very good for you and they seem exactly the same as the protein drinks that some of the girls on FF drink to improve egg quality.  So you could try those and at least you will know that you will be improving egg quality at the same time.

The girls recommend Whey Protein drinks and although I think they taste pretty rubbish, it will be worth it in the end.

Good luck.

Michelle


----------



## dani (Jun 14, 2006)

thanks michelle sounds like a good plan excersice it is! and the shakes sound liek a good plan will have to try and find them i guess a health food shop thanks again xxx


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Dani,

The drinks that most of the girls used were called WheytoGo protein drinks and they come in Chololate, Strawberry and Vanilla and you can buy them online, if you do a search for them you will find them. I think Holland and Barrett sell them as well.

Good luck.

Michelle
x x


----------

